# Green coffee beans



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm struggling to find where to buy green coffee beans in small quantities, like, in 500g or 1kg bags.

I know that Rave does them, HasBeans does them & Bella Barista does them too.

Coffee Compass has a good selection, but it seems that you can only buy 2kg minimum.

Please let me know if you know any other places.

Thanks!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Has hasbean changed? I haven't bought any for ages though but I seem to remeber I used to get 250g quantities of different beans.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Has hasbean changed? I haven't bought any for ages though but I seem to remeber I used to get 250g quantities of different beans.


You are correct. 250g or 2kg.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I have bought 1kgs from Lalico and Game of Coffee on eBay with no problems. They have both been helpful with provenance.

Lalico also sells from his own www.

http://lalicocoffee.co.uk/en/green-coffee-beans

Click on the coffee and you will get different weight options.

Pennine Tea and coffee also sell in Kgs, but unless you are spending £60 plus, the post and packing charges are prohibitive.

https://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/collections/green-coffee


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You may be limiting yourself a little unnecessarily in sticking with smaller quantities as you could always pop the remainder of a 2kg or 1kg lot into cleaned out coffee bags if you wanted to and unless in a really damp environment will not spoil for quite a long time (think months rather than weeks)

You could also look at vac bagging using a cheaper Andrew James type or take advantage of the 5 or 10 kg bulk buys from Bella Barista which come in individual 1kg bags which you could re seal with either a cheap argos hair straightener or borrow one from a partner with hair







The Bella offering are good quality beans and in the 10kg bulk offering a reasonable price too.

When starting to roast a new bean you do need enough to be able to work out how best to roast it which if only buying one 250g bag is really a best guess. I tried the in my mug green bean subscription when first had the gene and fell foul of exactly this, probably murdered more decent beans than getting a good roast deserving of the grower









I'm literally typing this waiting for the Dalian to cool down having roasted 2kg each of a BB Brasil Cemorrado Hazel and Indonesian Gayo Mountain plus a 1st kilo of a Zimbabwe Perzuru estates AAA from a 10kg bag from small batch roasting split and re vacced into 1kg bags

Hope of help

John


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ikawa sell 500g bags. Loads of roasters will sell 250g bags (usually a green bean option when you select from whole bean/grind etc...). I started a thread on this ages ago on the home roasting forum so a search might bring it up. Most people want bigger quantities so there was little interest.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Step21 said:


> Ikawa sell 500g bags. Loads of roasters will sell 250g bags (usually a green bean option when you select from whole bean/grind etc...). I started a thread on this ages ago on the home roasting forum so a search might bring it up. Most people want bigger quantities so there was little interest.


Yeah, I saw that, thanks.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Two Day coffee roasters in Bristol sell greens in 50g increments from 100 to 1kg.


----------

